# Noch keine Registrierungsbestätigung erhalten



## Seerose (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

EDIT:
Beitrag nach : User stellen sich vor -> Seeroses Teichvorstellung verschoben. Joachim

Und nun mein erstes Problem:
Registriert habe ich mich vor 2 Tagen, aber bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Bestätigung erhalten und kann also noch nicht alle Beiträge lesen oder selber welche schreiben - nur hier über "Support/Hilfe". Ist im Moment die Menge der neuen Registrierungen so groß oder hat es andere Gründe?

Liebe Grüße
Seerose


----------



## Thorsten (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Noch keine Registrierungsbestätigung erhalten*

Hallo Seerose,

hast Du mal in den Spamordner geschaut?

Je nach dem wie dieser eingestellt ist, landen unsere EMails dort.

Richtige Emailaddy angegeben?


----------



## Joachim (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Noch keine Registrierungsbestätigung erhalten*

Ich schick dir nochmal ne Mail - schick diese zurück, und alles wird gut ... 

EDIT: Du hast Post...


----------



## Haruko (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Noch keine Registrierungsbestätigung erhalten*

Hallo!
Scheint ein Problem der "Neuen" zu sein... *ups*
Auch bei mir ist die Mail im Spamordner gelandet, aber leider habe ich mich blöd angestellt und sie auch gelöscht *schäm*

HILFEEE!!!


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Noch keine Registrierungsbestätigung erhalten*

Hi,

ich schick Dir eine Neue.... aber dann nicht gleich wieder löschen.


----------



## Haruko (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Noch keine Registrierungsbestätigung erhalten*

Gomenasai!!!!! 
Ich bin sonst nicht solch ein Trottel, aber gelegentlich gebe ich auch mal einen DAU 

Also, Danke nochmals, vor allem, weil du so fix warst!!!!


----------

